# Fishing Partners Needed



## Bill Me

OK, I have some good fishing buddies, but we need some more crew for depth of bench. We don't ask much, but there are some qualifiications.

1) No Pukers!
2) Go when we want to go and sometimes we don't make the call until the last minute based on weather, blue water, etc.... Mostly we troll 25-100 miles offshore. Don't really do the bottom bumping much.
3) Gotta have the attitude that fishing is the priority.
4) Bonus if you know how to rig a ballyhoo and gaff a wahoo.
5) Nice if your they type that would clear the weeds off the trolled baits without anyone asking you too.
6) A liitle help with the gas aint bad, but more important is being able to go more often than not. 
7) Talk enough to be personable, but don't be anoying. 
8) Help clean the boat and the fish when we get back.
9) I know I mentioned this before, but it bears repeating, be ready to go when we decide the stars have alligned. Don't require a lot of advance planning, just go.
10) Have fun even if we don't catch anything. 

Bill Me


----------



## aroundthehorn

Where are you and what kind of boat do you have?


----------



## Jaybird

Yeah, you sound like loads of fun to fish with. No thanks


----------



## Snatch it

Wow!!


----------



## Bill Me

> Yeah, you sound like loads of fun to fish with. No thanks


Nuff said. No sense of humor.


----------



## ZombieKiller

I could be interested in such a partnership. Where do you fish out of?


----------



## Bill Me

Home port is Destin


----------



## romadfishrman

Ohhhhhhh if I didn't have parental responsibilities......and a mortgage, I'd be all over this! Sweet deal. What kinda boat you running?


----------



## romadfishrman

Bill Me said:


> OK, I don't ask much, but there are some qualifiications.
> 1) No Pukers!
> 2) Go when I want to go and I may not decide to go until a few hours before I go. We troll 25-100 miles offshore, we are not bottom bumpers.
> 3) Don't give me a bunch of "oh, I have to do ??? with my family, etc....' This is fishing an nothing else really matters.
> 4) Know how to rig a ballyhoo and gaff a wahoo.
> 5) Clear the f'ing weeds off the trolled baits without anyone asking you too.
> 6) A liitle help with the gas aint bad, but more important is you are willing to go 100 miles off shore at the last minute, spend the night at DeSoto Canyon, do your part to keep fishing and don't bitch too much. If you have a wife or girlfriend that looks good, you might get some extra points for that, but I don't guarantee it.
> 7) Talk enough to be personable, but don't be anoying.
> 8) Help clean the boat and the fish when we get back.
> 9) I know I mentioned this before, but it bears repeating, be ready to go when we decide to go which is generally when the weather is right. No pre-planning, just go.
> 10) Have fun even if we don't catch anything.
> 
> Bill Me


 
Forgot, met 8.75 out of your 10 requirements but 3 and 9 are the same requirement. Must be really important, and the .75 is I've seen how to rig a ballyhoo and I'm 90% sure I can figure it out, I've just never done it. If an 87.5 is good for your pre-reqs, I'd love to go


----------



## Bill Me

8.75, probably works.


----------



## FrankwT

No wonder I never get to go fishing...LOL Even my x wife was not as demanding and I divorced her...Good luck!


----------



## Aquahollic

Is this a weekend thing or any day? With the way its worded I assume any day but I wanted to get some clarification.


----------



## Bill Me

Mostly weekends. I violate my own rules and make work the priority during the week.


----------



## submariner

Retired Navy, and can go anytime. Active 64. Would be interested when you have room. ed 850 857 1039 In Pensacola


----------



## no_boundaries

man. if "last minute" can be interpreted as "enough time for Jon to drive from Pensacola" i could be all over this!


----------



## Inn Deep

Just FYI For those that thinkBill Me's requirements are to strict: I wouldn't want you on my boat either!! I love it Bill Me! Your requirements are very understandable. The guys bitching about them are probably the "know it all's" that get forked up and talk shit all day!!


----------



## daniel9829

If I lived further south I would do this in Birmingham I could not get there with less than a 5 hr notice.


----------



## submariner

*plus 1*



Inn Deep said:


> Just FYI For those that thinkBill Me's requirements are to strict: I wouldn't want you on my boat either!! I love it Bill Me! Your requirements are very understandable. The guys bitching about them are probably the "know it all's" that get forked up and talk shit all day!!


Plus 1 :thumbup:


----------



## sniper

Seems like the requirements are:

Fish, have fun, don't be annoying, be ready to go fishing when the time is right and don't puke on the boat or go out and get sick and whinny.

How is that too much to ask on a boat? Those are my rules for anyone on my boat. Seems like a great offer for people.


----------



## romadfishrman

sniper said:


> Seems like the requirements are:
> 
> Fish, have fun, don't be annoying, be ready to go fishing when the time is right and don't puke on the boat or go out and get sick and whinny.
> 
> How is that too much to ask on a boat? Those are my rules for anyone on my boat. Seems like a great offer for people.


 
SOOOOOOOO true! 
Billme is an 8.75 good for you? Cause if it is I'll PM you my number and we can do some chatting.


----------



## Bill Me

8.75 is ok as long as the deficiency isn't that you puke.


----------



## Aquahollic

My only problem is the time issue. I have a job that requires a lot of time in over seas countries. The rest of the time I try and maintain a suitable relationship with the family. Some of my trips are on a few hours notice. There are instances where I do load up and roll out on my own boat but I would need more notice than you seem to be wishing to give. I'm most likely not able to go on a few hours notice. The day prior I could probably manage but a phone call at 0200 for a 0500 trip would probably be out of the question. 

On a good note, I'm close (Eglin) so its not out of the question.

Just so there is no confusion, I am interested. Do you fish tournaments too?


John


----------



## Bill Me

Not really a big tournament fisherman, but occaisionally. Frankly, it generally isn't that last minute. Perhaps the final call is the night before, but generally watching and aiming at a day that is looking right from the weather reports.


----------



## afishhard

Man, 3 pages. Can I go if I puke over the side, dont whine about it and still clear lines without anyone asking? No gulp juice on the boat! Great post, made me grin, really like the list.


----------



## Ron19

Man, I'd be all over this, but I am getting ready to buy a boat myself. Sounds like a great offer.


----------



## Bill Me

> Man, 3 pages. Can I go if I puke over the side, dont whine about it and still clear lines without anyone asking? No gulp juice on the boat! Great post, made me grin, really like the list.


Puking, even if you swallow it back down, is an automatic disqualifier. I'll have to take a pass on you.


----------



## Mikvi

PM sent


----------



## Bill Me

Thanks for all the replies. Got lots of PM's and think I have responded to them all.


----------



## reeldog80

Just send a PM


----------



## ebbtide

*ebbtide*

Are you allowed to have a beer.


----------



## lastcast

Who would ever drink beer when they're fishing?


----------

